# wine i386 removed from 12.0 and 11.0 latest



## Yelphos (Jun 18, 2017)

Can someone tell me why "i386 wine" got removed from the following mirrors?

http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/
http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/

I checked the available wine in there and its only the 64-bit version without wrapper, as far as i know wow64 is currently not working yet.

I installed all wine-versions from 1.8 onwards up to 2.7, so far wine 2.6 was the best version with many things running and wine 2.0 to 2.4 the worst with alot of bugs and the only wine people can install is one of those...

I checked this every day to get my hands on wine 2.9+ and now this gets removed???


----------



## Yelphos (Jun 18, 2017)

I tryed building it several times, this doesnt work like it does in linux which confuses me. I didn't get it to work until now.

I absolutely recommend to update wine to 2.6, any previous version runs far less programs and 2.7 is also a bit more complicating. After updating wine from 1.8/1.9 to 2.0-2.4 there was alot which didn't work anymore, you shouldn't use these versions of wine.

You mean waiting a few days will show up a newer version then 2.7? 2.7 was the latest version aviable there.


----------



## Yelphos (Jun 18, 2017)

You sayed something was updated and it "usually" can take some days until this updates in the pkg-repositories too. Meaning is something you do if you have an opinion, your opinion is clearly made out of your experience and not something you did read. You do assume, there is no official statement about what is going on. I did search myself for official news why they do this.

"Usually" they always upload the newest version of wine into latest, now packages got removed and an older version shows up? You didn't carefully read my post or check the posted links, you just sayed i have to wait some days which made me ask if you "mean" that i have to wait some days and a new version will show up. Looks like it wasn't what you was trying to say.

Building wine is not the topic of this thread, the topic of this thread is the changes made in latest.


----------



## Yelphos (Jun 18, 2017)

Now he deleted his posts...


----------



## Yelphos (Jun 18, 2017)

hey, it looks like i mistook wine 2.0.1 with wine 2.10. it seems like i386 will be updated to 2.10 soon.


----------

